# My  1950  Schwinn  World  Rescue



## 3-speeder (Jun 13, 2020)

I picked up this bike from a friends massive bike lot buy. See my post linked below.
This bike is definitely crusty and needs some serious help but I feel it's  worthy of the effort. I imagine some parts aren't original and I'm not sure what's up with the blue paint on the guard and other spots. My plan is to give it an OA bath and see what's what after that. I have a good start on it. I have it torn down and I staightened the front fender out as much as I could by hand. It has a tear in the metal and the top connection plate has become disconnected. I still think I can make it work and want to just clean up and reuse what's there.  My plan is to add a Sachs Torpedo Dreigang coaster brake 3-speed to it with a front caliper brake. I have the wheel set from an old Sears ladies bike that was parted out. I think this is going to be a fun project. Here's the link. Now onto the pictures








						1950 World find. Couldn't say no to this one | Lightweight Schwinn Bicycles
					

A friend of mine bought a huge lot of bikes, maybe 500ish, and so I went to check them out with my neighbor who was looking for some yard art bikes.  Looking over the rows of bikes it looked like most of them were good yard art candidates but I did find a few good parts bikes and this one old...




					thecabe.com


----------



## 3-speeder (Jun 13, 2020)

Pictures of my progress so far. What can anyone tell me about the stamping on the crank?  I see the A S & CO but is there a year stamp?


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jun 14, 2020)

This is cool! You've got most of the original pieces. Do your OA bath; rebuild (clean) each piece as it will allow. The World was a large part of Schwinn's market... but, collectors have usually taken a different highway. Your resurrection of this bike doesn't have to be expensive; but, it can turn out to be a source of pride!


----------



## 3-speeder (Jun 21, 2020)

I have made a little bit of progress. I have the bottom bracket and headset bearings and cups all cleaned up. I soaked the small bits in Evaporust and now they look a lot better and should last longer. After the Evaporust I rinsed them off and then doused them in a WD40 bath. I figured that might help preserve them.
I'm waiting for the right time to soak the frame and large parts in the oxilic acid. My little kiddie pool wouldn't hold the frame so I built a box frame out of 1x8 that I will drape plastic sheeting inside of to soak the parts in. Hoping that will do it. Maybe next weekend I'll find the time for that.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 21, 2020)

Your crank casting has me confused. The casting date surely couldn't be 1927, or could it. 





Here's my 1943 war time crank.


----------



## rennfaron (Jun 21, 2020)

That is a 50s frame. Wrong saddle, wrong bars, wrong pedals. Likely that it had the crank swapped out? Maybe/Probably...










						Schwinn cranks info needed | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

Does anyone know when they put dates on these. I am wondering if they are as old as they say.                   I do not know why pictures are so hard to post but this is what you get. I have more but gave up on the pics. I just need to no when the date code was put on Schwinn cranks. Thank You...




					thecabe.com
				



"Early 1950's Schwinn changed the pat number to 6000" @GTs58 Is this correct?


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 21, 2020)

rennfaron said:


> That is a 50s frame. Wrong saddle, wrong bars, wrong pedals. Likely that it had the crank swapped out? Maybe/Probably...
> 
> @GTs58 Is this correct?
> 
> ...




Not sure what the question is. The early 50's crank part numbers being changed to the 6000 numbers? Here's an interesting piece, AS & CO  27 and then 6000 on the opposite side. Has to be a 50's crank. I've seen so many different cast marking variations on Schwinn's 1950's cranks, I found my mind in a brown paper bag within.


----------



## rennfaron (Jun 21, 2020)

Yep. That was the question.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jun 22, 2020)

3-speeder said:


> I have made a little bit of progress. I have the bottom bracket and headset bearings and cups all cleaned up. I soaked the small bits in Evaporust and now they look a lot better and should last longer. After the Evaporust I rinsed them off and then doused them in a WD40 bath. I figured that might help preserve them.
> I'm waiting for the right time to soak the frame and large parts in the oxilic acid. My little kiddie pool wouldn't hold the frame so I built a box frame out of 1x8 that I will drape plastic sheeting inside of to soak the parts in. Hoping that will do it. Maybe next weekend I'll find the time for that.
> View attachment 1215749
> 
> ...



Done that!!!  It'll work.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jun 22, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Not sure what the question is. The early 50's crank part numbers being changed to the 6000 numbers? Here's an interesting piece, AS & CO  27 and then 6000 on the opposite side. Has to be a 50's crank. I've seen so many different cast marking variations on Schwinn's 1950's cranks, I found my mind in a brown paper bag within.
> 
> View attachment 1215872
> 
> ...



I understand/share your brown-bag dilemma!!!


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 22, 2020)

juanitasmith13 said:


> I understand/share your brown-bag dilemma!!!


----------



## 3-speeder (Jul 3, 2020)

Today is the day I've been waiting for. Got the OA bath cooking. Hot as heck out. Can't wait to see the results.


----------



## rennfaron (Jul 3, 2020)

Sometimes what I do is while it is cooking in the bath I take a clean paint brush or toothbrush and knock off (softly) some of the rust layers it eats through. It might just be me but when there is thick rust it seemed to create a layer of gunk that I had to scrub off. And under that layer of gunk was more rust. So what I started doing was knocking that gunk layer off while it was still in the bath so it could penetrate down. I guess I also like pulling it out of the bath and not having to scrub and rinse too much after.


----------



## 3-speeder (Jul 5, 2020)

The OA bath worked better than I hoped. Afterwards I washed everything, rinsed it well and then wiped it all down with WD40. The next day was polish and wax time. The headbadge took a hit though.  I think I must have wiped the nickel toned top layer off of it. Oh well. Next time I think I'll put painters tape over it as a way to remind myself to baby it. Really happy with everything else.


----------



## 3-speeder (Jul 9, 2020)

Well I have it all back together and I am really happy with it. It actually turned out better than I hoped. The "soup can" Sachs Torpedo 3-speed is dialed in and working like a charm. I used an old metal pulley wheel to keep it era appropriate along with large cap bow pedals and oval script grips. I'll be looking for a better saddle. I'd like to find a decent sliding rail Messinger. I've seen some nice reconditioned ones but don't want to spend that much and if it's a little worn in that would be fine.  The blue paint is still kind of a mystery. Looks like maybe some of it did go blue but then was painted to match og color again. Idk.  It's a keeper now.


----------



## 3-speeder (Jul 9, 2020)

I want to add that one of my grips was a little loose on the bars and felt un safe so what I did was shim it with a strip of rubber that I cut from an old tube. I didn't want to use anything permanent like rubber cement or glue, etc. It is locked on now and feels great.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jul 9, 2020)

REALLY nice job @ preservation! COOL BIKE!


----------



## 3-speeder (Jul 9, 2020)

juanitasmith13 said:


> REALLY nice job @ preservation! COOL BIKE!



Thank you


----------



## Miq (Jul 9, 2020)

Great to see another rat lightweight hitting the road @3-speeder !  It looks sweet and the pulley is legit.  I wish I had more than one gear!


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jul 10, 2020)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=274424415092      This would work! Make them an offer.


----------



## 3-speeder (Aug 18, 2022)

Picked up a sliding rail saddle that tops this bike off just right.  I like the rough look, it really goes well with the bike.  Maybe I'll refinish it if it gets worse but for now it's just right.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 18, 2022)

Have to say, I like what you did with the box and plastic liner for the soak. The warming top is very helpful - temperature makes a big difference in effectiveness. The bike has come a long way and was saved from the scrap heap.


----------



## Miq (Aug 18, 2022)

No small feat.  That’s quite a change.


----------

